# Fuse Box(s) Diagram for 84 (non-turbo)



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone have or know where I can locate the fuse diagram box for a 84 300zx 2+2 ? Thank you very much!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can send you a fuse panel wiring diagram which should be able to assist you. Just send an e-mail to [email protected] and put "RE: 84 Z fuse diagram" in the subject line.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Haynes manual.


----------

